# My piebald delta!



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Never seen a piebald betta before but now I own one!
He was pure white with a few blue streaks in his caudal fin, 
and he marbled up completely to his head! 
I've also never seen ventrals so long on a betta.


----------



## jmday (Sep 12, 2013)

Oooh pretty  Very handsome indeed! What is his name?


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Gorgeous!! :d


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

So handsome! My PKEE has long ventrals like that which looks really weird because they're about double the length of his bottom fin (completely blanked on the right term) 

What is his name!?!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you guys! His name is Henkō ヽ(;^o^ヽ)
My boyfriend calls him 'Hank'.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> So handsome! My PKEE has long ventrals like that which looks really weird because they're about double the length of his bottom fin (completely blanked on the right term)
> 
> What is his name!?!


Anal fin?? Do you have any photos??


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Love <3 He's such a handsome boy ^_^


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Love <3 He's such a handsome boy ^_^


I agree ^-^! He's so wonderful, always comes to the front of the tank when you're looking. He loves saying hi!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

So pretty! Whats PKEE


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> I agree ^-^! He's so wonderful, always comes to the front of the tank when you're looking. He loves saying hi!


It's almost like he and Gray are twins  
Also, Natsu, my orange VT, has ventrals like that. They go past his butt when he swims x3 Coloration is very similar too - except his start off orange and go into the white/blue color near the end.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> So pretty! Whats PKEE


A PKEE is a Plakat elephant ear.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> It's almost like he and Gray are twins
> Also, Natsu, my orange VT, has ventrals like that. They go past his butt when he swims x3 Coloration is very similar too - except his start off orange and go into the white/blue color near the end.


Gray and Henkō definitely do look related! Maybe they are? They're both from little fish and were both in Canada!

Any photos of Natsu?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually, sorry to burst your bubble but he's not a Piebald but in fact a Monster which is a Betta with a white head. See how his head scales are white and you can see a bit of flesh color underneath? A Piebald needs to have his head be entirely flesh colored, not white. So in correct terms he is a Monster DeT ;-) he's quite beautiful though!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Gray and Henkō definitely do look related! Maybe they are? They're both from little fish and were both in Canada!
> 
> Any photos of Natsu?


That would be pretty cool! Too bad there's no way of actually telling if they are.

I haven't done much of a photo shoot with Natsu yet, since I was letting him settle into his new tank, but as soon as I gather the will power to drag my butt of out bed, I'll get a good picture of him and post it


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> That would be pretty cool! Too bad there's no way of actually telling if they are.
> 
> I haven't done much of a photo shoot with Natsu yet, since I was letting him settle into his new tank, but as soon as I gather the will power to drag my butt of out bed, I'll get a good picture of him and post it


Sadly, but it's really cool to think they could be related.

Haha, sounds good.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's Natsu 
You can't really see his ventrals in the first picture, but if look hard enough in the second you can see them from their blue tips. The third picture is just obvious xD

View attachment 279090

View attachment 279098

View attachment 279106


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh the white tips on the ventral fins is just because the fish is young. As they grow up over a whole year and sometimes longer, those white tips will color up to, in Natsu's case orange, whatever the color of the fish ventral's are. All Betta's have it.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, sorry to burst your bubble but he's not a Piebald but in fact a Monster which is a Betta with a white head. See how his head scales are white and you can see a bit of flesh color underneath? A Piebald needs to have his head be entirely flesh colored, not white. So in correct terms he is a Monster DeT ;-) he's quite beautiful though!


You didn't burst a bubble at all! I like the word monster more than piebald!
Also, where his head is a flesh coloured, theres a yellow colour in there too. Do you know what that is?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Here's Natsu
> You can't really see his ventrals in the first picture, but if look hard enough in the second you can see them from their blue tips. The third picture is just obvious xD


Wow his ventrals ARE long!! They are gorgeous!
I wonder if there could be a way to breed for extremely long ventrals! Itll be a new betta fad ;D.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Hehe, found you on Instagram (or rather, you found me). Love your fish, he is so good looking.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Hehe, found you on Instagram (or rather, you found me). Love your fish, he is so good looking.


I totally didn't realize that that was you! Wow i wasn't paying attention haha.
Thank you so much! I really love this guy too.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't realize it was you either until I saw your user name and recognized it as the same as someone who liked one of my pics on there. Wooo.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I didn't realize it was you either until I saw your user name and recognized it as the same as someone who liked one of my pics on there. Wooo.


What a small world :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> You didn't burst a bubble at all! I like the word monster more than piebald!
> Also, where his head is a flesh coloured, theres a yellow colour in there too. Do you know what that is?


That literally is his flesh. Betta's normally have two tones, their top layer which is most of their color and then an undercoat which is like the skin under the scales. It's more apparent in Dragon scales like your boy, so that's just his undercoat color is all. If his head was all that fleshy yellow color, then he would be a piebald ^_^ But yeah, Monster does sound nicer lol


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh the white tips on the ventral fins is just because the fish is young. As they grow up over a whole year and sometimes longer, those white tips will color up to, in Natsu's case orange, whatever the color of the fish ventral's are. All Betta's have it.


Ah! That explains it  That's good to know!
So then my friends have a dark blue/black male with completely white ventrals... Will his turn dark as he ages then as well?


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Wow his ventrals ARE long!! They are gorgeous!
> I wonder if there could be a way to breed for extremely long ventrals! Itll be a new betta fad ;D.


That's a good question. I love the long ventral fins. I wonder if they will grow longer then since he's young.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> That literally is his flesh. Betta's normally have two tones, their top layer which is most of their color and then an undercoat which is like the skin under the scales. It's more apparent in Dragon scales like your boy, so that's just his undercoat color is all. If his head was all that fleshy yellow color, then he would be a piebald ^_^ But yeah, Monster does sound nicer lol


You learn something new everyday! I definitely like the monster classification for sure :3.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sathori said:


> Ah! That explains it  That's good to know!
> So then my friends have a dark blue/black male with completely white ventrals... Will his turn dark as he ages then as well?


Yup, it takes a while and you may not notice it at first but eventually they will color up. Occasionally it's part of the coloration like this fish here. But for normal fish, they color up.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> So pretty! Whats PKEE


It's an elephant ear plakat, like this one. You abbreviate them by putting their type first and then the EE.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yup, it takes a while and you may not notice it at first but eventually they will color up. Occasionally it's part of the coloration like this fish here. But for normal fish, they color up.


That's a gorgeous RR CT!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> That's a gorgeous RR CT!


RR? I feel like I know what it stands for but I'm blanking lol


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Random Ray. Some of them branch off in threes, other four, most of them two.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Random Ray. Some of them branch off in threes, other four, most of them two.


Ah, right, thanks! I mostly loved his color when I saw him on AB a few months back. :-D


----------

